
Show HN: PodTalk – Discuss podcasts with your voice - kaseyb002
https://podtalk.app/
======
kaseyb002
Hi HN

PodTalk is a podcast app that lets you add voice comments and talk with other
listeners.

It features a Reddit-style comment system with upvotes and all that.

Right now there is only _one_ podcast available: EconTalk. If there's enough
demand, I will add a couple more. I'm deliberately limiting the podcast
selection.

I made this app because I often talk to myself while listening to EconTalk. I
thought there might be other people doing the same.

Download:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/podtalk/id1396330843?ls=1&mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/podtalk/id1396330843?ls=1&mt=8)
Screenshots: [https://podtalk.app/shots.html](https://podtalk.app/shots.html)
Video demo: [https://youtu.be/2xC-oxpiKo0](https://youtu.be/2xC-oxpiKo0)

~~~
e1ven
Cool idea, thanks for the explanation.

The website doesn't give me a lot of information - The main page has a neat
screenshot, but it wasn't evident that it shares the posts or has community
about them.

Maybe you can add some information about that community element to the main
page?

~~~
kaseyb002
Thanks for the feedback. Page has been updated.

